# Launch Angle



## Joolakker (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi,

My normal swing used to have a massive fade in it. I decided to go to lessons and the fade got replaced by straight shots, but with me pushing them out to the right.

I recently went for a custom-fitting of my irons (Callaway X-16). During the testing I was told that my launch angle was too high at 27d. 

Any idea how I can lower my launch angle? I've read about moving the ball forward or moving my hands further forward, but didn't make sense to me.

Are the pushing and launch angle issues related?

Thanks!!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

The reason you see some shots going out to the right now is because, in fixing your fade, your swing went from more of a out to in path, to an in to out path. Sometimes you do not get the clubface square to the target line, so it results in a push.

As far as lowering your launch angle, this is easy too. Most players with the type of problems you are having have their back hand too far under the club, which results in their back shoulder dropping at address and again throughout the swing.

To fix this, focus on rotating your back hand up on top of the club before you grip it.

If you already are in this position, then the answer is to simply relax your arms, and make sure you are keeping your target side shoulder from rising throughout the swing.

This is a very easy way to lower your launch angle.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

cbwheeler said:


> As far as lowering your launch angle, this is easy too. Most players with the type of problems you are having have their back hand too far under the club, which results in their back shoulder dropping at address and again throughout the swing.
> 
> To fix this, focus on rotating your back hand up on top of the club before you grip it.
> 
> ...


i'm just learning to work the ball effectively, and i'm wondering if the 'back hand grip position' is an effective way to try to control trajectory WITH INTENT, or is ball/stance position the way to go in all situations? it seems on first thought a grip trajectory control would be a powerful weapon, with some driving range time, of course.


this is kind of a loaded question, i guess. i should mention i have recently discovered a consistant way to shape certain clubs left/right with slight grip changes from neutral to strong. i'm wondering if i should just forget cbwheeler's comment (meant for another situation, i know)... or buy the guy some tees... am i playing with fire? 

the thought of controling trajectory with my right(back) hand on full long-club shots where i'm not comfortable playing a punch-style setup and release sounds too good to be true. i wont take this thought to the range until i get some feedback. if it aint broke... 

i use a slightly strong (clockwise?) interlocking grip if that makes any difference. i really should get a swing recorded so you guys can see if you want. 

i hope this isn't taken as me jackin' a thread. if so, sorry.

but one mans trash is anothers treasure, ya know...



edit: i'd be happy to start a new thread if more appropriate, but i wanted to catch the tip-giver's attention.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ball position is a much more effective way to control your trajectory. That's how basically everyone controls trajectory.

To hit a higher ball with your driver - simply move your back foot back about and inch further away from the target than normal and move the ball slightly up in your stance. This drops your center more behind the ball, which promotes a slight upswing. Always tee your ball the same height.

The principle is relatively the same with your irons, however be sure you keep your descending blow.

Experiment to perfect it.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks, cbwheeler. exactly the info i was looking for. 'don't mess with the grip or ball height for trajectory control.' got it.


----------

